# AtratoIP in the troubles



## Kruno (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like AtratoIP hasn't paid to their suppliers / uplinks and going bankrupt by the end of this month if they don't find a buyer to take-over their operations.

http://www.ispam.nl/archives/34169/uitgelekte-brief-aan-leveranciers-atrato-in-zwaar-weer/

There is quite a lot of companies in the NL that are single-homed to AtratoIP and resold tons of their extremely cheap bandwidth. Will be interesting to see how this ends up.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 15, 2013)

It's amazing how many hosts go broke in NL.

*So* many of them resell dedi's from leaseweb for almost no profit margin, target the rapidshare/etc pushers and then go broke.

There was one host on WHT that got all their racks turned off because they didn't pay their bills twice.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yep, read it on WHT. Huge thread that got to DO/Incero instead. Off topic there.


----------



## Kruno (Aug 15, 2013)

Francisco said:


> It's amazing how many hosts go broke in NL.
> 
> 
> *So* many of them resell dedi's from leaseweb for almost no profit margin, target the rapidshare/etc pushers and then go broke.
> ...


RapidSpeeds or HostPlate?

RapidSpeeds has their /23 PI and whole rack with hardware rented, HostPlate was just a simple reseller. Profit margin was probably higher that LEBs so there must be something else that went wrong.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 15, 2013)

Kruno said:


> RapidSpeeds or HostPlate?
> 
> RapidSpeeds has their /23 PI and whole rack with hardware rented, HostPlate was just a simple reseller. Profit margin was probably higher that LEBs so there must be something else that went wrong.


Both actually 

Rapidspeeds went broke I think. They were doing 1gig unmetered and lots of 'we will ignore all dmcas if you buy this gear'. The owner was a funny guy going on about buying a $90k brocade and how he had 40Gbit/sec to himself out of leaseweb.

Hostplate resold boxes and had minimal margins. Likely got a bunch of chargebacks because of the markets they hit and ended up getting screwed. The last time they had a billing outage they bumped all listed prices by $20/m+ each.

Alas they had another billing outage just a few months ago I think?

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Aug 15, 2013)

Here ya' go:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8725929&postcount=247

I had a really bad experience when I used leaseweb many moons ago but I give them a big thumbs up for doing what they did. Twice.

They did the same thing for the rapidspeed people too.

Francisco


----------



## Kruno (Aug 15, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Alas they had another billing outage just a few months ago I think?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Actually, HostPace also went broke 

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1276527&highlight=hostplate

EDIT: You were faster. 

LeaseWeb is pretty good but as with all massive providers, you are just a number there. Great network though.


----------



## Jack (Aug 24, 2013)

So what's the crack with this, I haven't been following anything regarding it.


----------



## Tux (Aug 24, 2013)

Jack said:


> So what's the crack with this, I haven't been following anything regarding it.


Atrato needs a nice customer infusion if they want to live. I'm sure that just isn't possible now.

Look on the RamNode IRC though, there's a guy that would love for Atrato to go.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 29, 2013)

They've been bought out by Hibernia: atra.to/3ho


----------

